# Egyptian Newspaper’s Explosive Allegation: President Obama Is a Secret Muslim Brotherhood Member



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Why would this not surprise me.*

Al Jazeera's blog posted a story Monday featuring tweets from the Director of Research at the Brookings Center in Doha, Qatar, who reported that an Egyptian newspaper's front page story claimed President Barack Obama is a member of the Muslim Brotherhood.

If you missed it, "liberal" Egyptian newspaper has front page headline claiming Obama as full-on member of Muslim Brotherhood international.








September 1, 2013 1:45pm via web*Reply**Retweet**Favorite*
​*@shadihamid*
Shadi Hamid​ 

"Newspaper also claims that son of MB leader threatened Obama w- release of 'papers' revealing his MB membership," writes Shadi Hamid of Brookings.

One could hardly come up with a more explosive allegation about a U.S. president than secret membership in an Islamist group. And if that weren't enough, the newspaper also claims that President Obama's half-brother Malik is allegedly an Al Qaeda activist.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...-obama-is-a-secret-muslim-brotherhood-member/


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

How many half brothers does this guy have?


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh this is BS!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

Worse secret ever! Everyone knows!!!


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm shocked beyond belief.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

God himself could come down and declare this guy the Anti Christ and the liberal American media would still give him a pass


----------

